# Another Hidden Stuff Thread



## CulexPipiens

Found some interesting house hiding places/secret entrances lately. I don't remember seeing these on here before either.










And...









http://www.instructables.com/id/Secret-door-bookcase/

Instructables is a great source for stuff like this.


----------



## ras1219como

Very cool...I wish I had enough cash to put in something like that 


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum. Please forgive typos.


----------



## Enchant18

I love the bookcase and plan to utilize that design next year.


----------



## dixiemama

Our beds are raised 10 inches off the floor for storage.


----------



## CulexPipiens

In the place we're at now I really don't have any options to do stuff like this, but if/when we move I'll either try some of this or have a new place built and incorporate this right from the start. I like the idea of a small secret room but I also want something that is a tornado shelter too. I'm thinking a 10x10 steel framed and roofed (welded) room, below grade, with a secret entry. Great for prep storage and also for sheltering in if necessary. Should do well in a tornado and even in a building collapse the room should support nearly and amount of debris on top of it. With a steel backing to the secret door it should be very fire resistant also.


----------



## tsrwivey

Some folks have some really cool secret gun storage too. A secret room, secret safes, & secret gun storage are all on my want list for the new house!


----------



## tsrwivey

I got to really looking at that bookcase & it could've been better designed. Why would both bookcases need to move? Why not just build one hinged like a door that opens into the secret room, maybe on some piano hinges? That way it'd look like built in bookshelves. I guess that gap across the top & in between the bookcases just screams out at me. 

OTOH, hubby says he's installed the one in the picture & it's pretty good quality materials, everything's included, & can be installed by someone with decent handyman skills.


----------



## Dixie

Enchant18 said:


> I love the bookcase and plan to utilize that design next year.


*
Me too! We are planning on finishing our basement in a few months and that's what I planned to use as a door for my storage area. Three sides of the room will be below grade. Good to have a picture now to show hubby what I want it to look like. *


----------



## Grimm

dixiemama said:


> Our beds are raised 10 inches off the floor for storage.


Ours are 14" off the floor. I keep our toiletries and non food preps under the beds. I have extra room under Roo's so I keep her winter clothes there.


----------



## TheLazyL

House interior wall on 16" centers?

Walk in closet?

Between 2 studs and using a hand dry wall saw cut out a rectangle piece of the drywall (careful! Might be some electrical wiring in there!). Cut opening height shorter then a full length mirror.

Make a wood box that fits your opening. On one vertical half add small shelves that can hold handguns, magazines, flashlight, whatever. The other half will store a long gun. Put the box in the wall opening, screw it to the studs.

Fasten a piano hinge across the top of the mirror and to the top of your box.

Mirror is now hanging on the wall by the piano hinge covering the hole in the wall. You got a mirror to dress by and when you pull the bottom of the mirror towards you and up, you can reach your hidden assents!


----------



## CulexPipiens

Same idea... dressing mirror hides compartment... in this case they use two drawer slides to move it out of the way instead of having to lift it.


----------



## CulexPipiens

Just found another one...

http://www.ikeahackers.net/2014/02/secret-bookcase-door.html


----------



## TheLazyL

CulexPipiens said:


> Same idea... dressing mirror hides compartment... in this case they use two drawer slides to move it out of the way instead of having to lift it.


To bad it covered a electrical outlet. Wonder what would be a clever way of locking it in place so a accidental push doesn't result in a...LOOK AT WHAT I FOUND!


----------



## labotomi

CulexPipiens said:


> Just found another one...


The light placement would grab my attention. It just seems like something is out of place


----------



## CulexPipiens

labotomi said:


> The light placement would grab my attention. It just seems like something is out of place


Yeah, I noticed that too as I was posting it.


----------



## CulexPipiens

And yet another....

http://www.instructables.com/id/Secret-DVDBookcase-Door/?ALLSTEPS


----------



## Enchant18

I wonder if a strategically placed hook and eye catch would eliminate accidental discovery? I love these hidden compartments and rooms. The best door in the world can eventually be breached but a hidden door......
We can't afford an expensive door so I will be counting on it not being found and using a cheaper one.


----------



## Caribou

Enchant18 said:


> I wonder if a strategically placed hook and eye catch would eliminate accidental discovery? I love these hidden compartments and rooms. The best door in the world can eventually be breached but a hidden door......
> We can't afford an expensive door so I will be counting on it not being found and using a cheaper one.


A hidden catch or a magnetic release with a strong magnet hidden in a book normally kept on another shelf. A panel that slides. There are a number of ways to hide your access.


----------



## Grimm

http://www.pirate4x4.com/forum/outdoor-sports-recreation/973819-gun-safe-garage.html


----------



## Swampwood

Grimm said:


> http://www.pirate4x4.com/forum/outdoor-sports-recreation/973819-gun-safe-garage.html


BUT.... I'm attracted to freezers.. Never know when there's a giant Ribeye with my name on it.. hiding in the ice


----------



## CulexPipiens

Swampwood said:


> BUT.... I'm attracted to freezers.. Never know when there's a giant Ribeye with my name on it.. hiding in the ice


I liked the concept but also thought if someone had broken in and saw a refrigerator in the garage they'd probably figure it's full of beer and open it up to take one.


----------



## ZoomZoom

I've heard people talk of some fake heat ducting. You put your cache in the fake duct work and make it look like it's part of the HVAC system. Attach in a fashion so it can be easily accessed.


----------



## LincTex

ZoomZoom said:


> You put your cache in the fake duct work


I also think that is a place many people would look. People hide stuff in ducts all the time.


----------



## helicopter5472

LincTex said:


> I also think that is a place many people would look. People hide stuff in ducts all the time.


Probably not a good place to hide your chocolate bars and ammo especially if you live in a cold climate area... :nuts:


----------



## Grimm

What does everyone think of the diversion safes made from cans of soup or shaving dream?

I think they can be compromised just like other diversion ideas. What if a family member grabs THAT can to use???

Yes, I have some ideas that are MUCH better but I'll be keeping them to myself for security reasons.


----------



## Ezmerelda

CulexPipiens said:


> Just found another one...
> 
> http://www.ikeahackers.net/2014/02/secret-bookcase-door.html


I noticed the lights, too. My devious son suggested that the lack of lights on the one side was a ploy to draw your attention to that hidden door, causing you to completely overlook the fact that the opposite side also opens - into something/where else.


----------



## Grimm

mike_dippert said:


> For slow access items:
> ○False bottom kitchen cabinets.
> 
> Saw this on Pintrest
> 
> ○False panel shadow boxing (the wall kind, not display cases). The decorative trim can easily hide a seam.
> ○Between layers of attic insulation.
> ○Faux PVC drain pipe in a basement. What robber would trace a pipe to see if it's real.
> ○Same as above with rigid air return ducting (as previously mentioned).
> ○In the bottom of the salt hopper for a water softener. Just keep it full of salt.
> ○Fake dryer duct.
> ○Dry box buried under a paver patio or sidewalk.
> 
> Also saw this on Pintrest
> 
> ○Storage room under a staircase with access from a closet wall. This is just wasted space in a lot of newer houses.
> 
> This is the storage space my parents use to store Xmas decorations.
> 
> ○Fake toiletry or cleaning bottles in the master bath cabinets.
> ○Fake (or resealed) frozen food boxes in a freezer.
> ○In a bucket of kitty litter.


The kitty litter one put an idea in my head. I have one of those kitty litter benches in my living room in case the cats get locked out of my room where the other boxes are. It looks like a normal blanket chest til you open it up. Maybe build a false bottom for stashing stuff. What thief is going to think there is a stash under the stinky litter box?!


----------



## offgridcooker

Florescent light fixtures have a lot of empty space, and if in a dark room the thieves would not have light to open it.


----------



## ZoomZoom

helicopter5472 said:


> Probably not a good place to hide your chocolate bars and ammo especially if you live in a cold climate area... :nuts:


You don't put anything in real ductwork. You just tape on some dummy pieces so they shouldn't get hot as there's no air going through them.


----------



## HillbillyGirl

Grimm said:


> http://www.pirate4x4.com/forum/outdoor-sports-recreation/973819-gun-safe-garage.html


I've had someone break in (years ago ) and while they stole valuables they also helped themselves to a nice meal before they left.

Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## Grimm

HillbillyGirl said:


> I've had someone break in (years ago ) and while they stole valuables they also helped themselves to a nice meal before they left.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


THAT is just wrong! Not only were they taking valuables but food out of your family's mouth!

:gaah:


----------



## CulexPipiens

Found another one. While the shelf appears a bit crude, the fact that only part of it opens and the placement actually does a pretty good job of hiding it I think.

http://www.instructables.com/id/Bookcase-Secret-Entrance/?ALLSTEPS


----------



## Boomy

Install LEDs in buttons to make it look like it ran out...

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## Boomy

Picture frame options

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## Boomy

More options

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## Caribou

Here is a link to 15 ideas on hidden storage.

http://www.diyncrafts.com/3833/home/15-secret-hiding-places-will-fool-even-smartest-burglar/15


----------



## Grimm

I found this one while checking Pinterest this morning!

Stash some cash inside your cell phone case (or even in the battery compartment if there is room)


----------



## BillS

When I was a kid I had a friend who had a hiding place of sorts in his house. If you moved the clothes hanging in one of the closets you saw a door to an attic that was over the garage.


----------



## Grimm

BillS said:


> When I was a kid I had a friend who had a hiding place of sorts in his house. If you moved the clothes hanging in one of the closets you saw a door to an attic that was over the garage.


My parents' house has something like that in one closet. It goes to a small storage space that is not on any blueprints for the house.


----------



## Toffee

Grimm said:


> I found this one while checking Pinterest this morning!
> 
> Stash some cash inside your cell phone case (or even in the battery compartment if there is room)


My husband and I do this all the time. They even have phone cases with a hidden storage area now.


----------



## Tweto

Grimm said:


> My parents' house has something like that in one closet. It goes to a small storage space that is not on any blueprints for the house.


I lived in a large house that had 3 floors (I thought). The house was built in the late 1800's and I believe it had been owned by a very rich family when it was new. From the street 3 stories were obvious, the main floor a full second floor and a half third floor. I was only about 8 years old at the time and was always curious about things. I was on the third floor which was a very large master bedroom. In this bedroom there was a very large walk-in closet that I was playing in and found a crack in the wood paneling behind a wall of shelves. If I pried the crack open I could see stairs. I got my mother to remove all the shelf's and the paneling and found a narrow stair way that went up into a room of about 20 by 20 feet with a few windows and door to an outside deck that was in between the roof peaks that couldn't be seen from the street. This was not attic space, it was fully finished and looked like it was used as a bedroom.

The mystery is what was it used for and why did one of the owners go to the trouble of hiding the stair way?


----------



## CulexPipiens

A youtube segment on hidden rooms and passages


----------

